# baja tesion en la linea de 220



## sdel (May 31, 2011)

Hola como estan les hago un consulta: resulta que en la linea electrica de mi casa la tension que mido no sube de los 170V de alterna y por la noche baja a 140V por lo que no puedo usar la computadora y por lo tanto n puedo esudiar ni trabajar porque se reinicia, que me puedo comprar para este caso? un estailizador de tension me servira? no se como trabajan estos equipos por eso la pregunta. eso eleva la tension a 220?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2011)

Primero hacele un reclamo a la empresa de electricidad ! Es responzabilidad de ellos proveer correctamente.

Un elevador o estabilizador automático servirá.


Saludos !


----------



## Eduardo (May 31, 2011)

Empezá preguntando/midiendo la tensión que tienen tus vecinos, si al resto le pasa lo mismo eso solo lo puede solucionar y le corresponde a la compañía.

Si te pasa a vos solo, podría ser un mal contacto en la acometida, pero tengo de tanto practicar en el foro las artes adivinatorias, tengo el presentimiento que se ha invertido fase-neutro y retornando por tierra.


----------



## sdel (May 31, 2011)

gracias dosmetros y eduardo, no comprobe si los vecinos tiene tambien baja tension, en caso que mi vecino tenga bien la tension, como compruebo esto?-> tengo el presentimiento que se ha invertido fase-neutro y retornando por tierra
?

gracias un saludo


----------



## Eduardo (May 31, 2011)

Tenés que controlar en la bornera de entrada del medidor. 
No sé que tipo de medidor tendrás, pero debería estar indicado en la bornera donde va cada cable.
En el clásico electromecánico la entrada de fase va en el extremo izquierdo.


----------



## sdel (May 31, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Tenés que controlar en la bornera de entrada del medidor.
> No sé que tipo de medidor tendrás, pero debería estar indicado en la bornera donde va cada cable.
> En el clásico electromecánico la entrada de fase va en el extremo izquierdo.



es digital el medidor, ahora cuando vaya a casa veo y te comento. saludos


----------



## sdel (Jun 2, 2011)

Hola, ya comprobe con mi vecino, y la tension que recibe es igual a la mia, a las 8 de la noche la tension esta en 140V, al mediodia es lo maximo y son 180V, anoche fue terrible era de 120V de alterna con bajas bruscas a 100V y de golpe subia a 120. bueno parece que me tengo que comprar el estabilizador elevador no? por que no creo que edelap me de bolilla


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2011)

Edelap está OBLIGADO a darte bolilla , haceles el reclamo. Si no te dieran bola , hacés el reclamo por nota escrita con copia , le das entrada por mesa de entradas y que te sellen y firmen tu copia.

Si la empresa es Ede*CHOR* . . . es otro cantar 

Saludos !


----------



## Vin (Jun 2, 2011)

Alucino, como puede ser que ocurra esto?

Ningún aparato debe funcionar! Y toda la iluminación qué?


----------



## capitanp (Jun 2, 2011)

sdel dijo:


> Hola, ya comprobe con mi vecino, y la tension que recibe es igual a la mia, a las 8 de la noche la tension esta en 140V, al mediodia es lo maximo y son 180V, anoche fue terrible era de 120V de alterna con bajas bruscas a 100V y de golpe subia a 120. bueno parece que me tengo que comprar el estabilizador elevador no? por que no creo que edelap me de bolilla


 


No creo que ningun estabilizador funcione con tan poca tension de entrada

Vos no seras de tolosa?

http://www.eldia.com.ar/edis/20110328/reclamos-tolosa-baja-tension-luz-laciudad0.htm


lo que te puede servir por el momento son eso viejos estabilizadores manuales del año del ñaupa







perdon tambien hay modernos pero como para una casa

http://www.dolar01.com.ar/elevadores-de-tension_qO21XtOcxSM


----------



## fernandob (Jun 3, 2011)

a ver, estas seguro que tu instrumento anda bien ?? 

como te han dicho con esas tensiones casi no podrias usar nada en la casa , ya con 180v es bastante baja tension.
la heladera no podrias tenerla enchufada ya que al intentar arrancar se quema.

estas seguro de las mediciones ?? 

luego si son asi entonces es un tema de la compañia, seguro, no de mal contacto .
si es ocasional, o sea te ha ocurrido solo ahora, pues a reclamar a la compañia.
los estabilizadores trabajan dentro de ciertos margenes, no pueden estabilizar tensiones de 140 o de 160v .

a mi si en casa baja asi la tension, ni siquiera tengo que medirla con eltester, si baja como para ser notorio apago la luz, o sea bajo el difeencial , por que es dañino para las cosas.
es como un corte d luz.


----------



## sdel (Jun 3, 2011)

fernandob, el tv y la heladera funcionan con 180V y cuando hay 140 tambien, ya comprobe con los vecinos y el tester que uso anda bien. cuando hay baja tension se nota por que las luces alumbran poco.

capitanp soy de berisso.

gracias, voy a ver que puedo hacer y voy a ir a edelap, saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2011)

Te repito el consejo , Nota escrita con Copia por mesa de entradas 

Saludos !


----------



## capitanp (Jun 3, 2011)

Te dejo un par de normas que la empresa tiene que cumplir

http://www.edelap.com.ar/pdf/normas-de-calidad.pdf


----------



## sdel (Jun 3, 2011)

jaja, bueno, seguro voy a ir, voy a juntar un par de vecinos para empezar un reclamo y ver como lo solucionan. gracias capitan, fernando, dosmetros un abrazo


----------

